# I speak Japanese.



## Chairitablethief

How would I say: 

I can speak Japanese and you can't.


----------



## SofiaB

nihongo wa dekimasu
nihongo wa hanashimsu
anata wa dekimasen/hanashimasen


----------



## Bibysnice

Buenos días  
En que idioma?


----------



## Bibysnice

Ok if it is in Japanese.....
Watashi wa nihongo o hanashimasu, anatta wa nihongo o hanashimasen.....

 
Please correct me if im wrong


----------



## Cereth

1.watashi wa nihongo wo *hanasemasu* - i *can* speak japanese
2.anata wa nihongo wo *hanasemasen* -you _can´t_ speak japanese

3."watashi wa nihon go wo *hanashimasu*" just means i speak japanese
4."anata wa nihon go wo *hanashimasen"* is you _don´t_ speak japanese

you can also say nihon go wo hanasu koto ga dekimasu
and anata wa nihon go wo hanasu koto ga dekimasen (means the same than the examples 1 and 2).

that´s what i think but correct me if i´m wrong

mata ne!


----------



## kikou

Cereth said:
			
		

> 1.watashi wa nihongo wo *hanasemasu* - i *can* speak japanese
> 2.anata wa nihongo wo *hanasemasen* -you _can´t_ speak japanese
> 
> 3."watashi wa nihon go wo *hanashimasu*" just means i speak japanese
> 4."anata wa nihon go wo *hanashimasen"* is you _don´t_ speak japanese
> 
> you can also say nihon go wo hanasu koto ga dekimasu
> and anata wa nihon go wo hanasu koto ga dekimasen (means the same than the examples 1 and 2).
> 
> that´s what i think but correct me if i´m wrong
> 
> mata ne!


 
 *Perfect!!! 完璧（かんぺき）！！ *

じゃあね


----------



## Xaphirezst

What is "Of course I can speak English" in Japanese?

Is it "_watashi wa eigo wo hanasemasu touzen darou_"?


----------



## TimeHP

> watashi wa nihongo wo *hanasemasu*


 
Isnt'it _Nihongo o_?
Is it the same?
Ciao


----------



## Xaphirezst

*o (お)* is not the same as *wo (を)*
but *wo* often pronounced as *o*, like *ha* often pronounced as *wa.*
for example, we write konnichi*ha* but we pronounce it as konnichi*wa*


----------



## erick

Xaphirezst said:
			
		

> What is "Of course I can speak English" in Japanese?
> 
> Is it "_watashi wa eigo wo hanasemasu touzen darou_"?



I would say, "もちろん英語を話します."
mochiron eigowo hanashimasu.


----------



## TimeHP

> o (お) is not the same as wo (を)



So what's the correct sentence?
watashi wa nihongo wo hanasemasu 
or
watashi wa nihongo o hanasemasu?

Thanks. 
Ciao


----------



## Cereth

Hi TimeHP:
watashi wa nihongo *WO* hanasemasu is the correct one

Saludos!


----------



## toscairn

Ciao TimeHP!
Either will do, pronunciation-wise.
But, if you type with the keyboard, you're supposed to type "wo" as particle.
As a trivia: More Japanese pronounce it "o" than "wo."


----------



## TimeHP

In my grammar book the particle O is placed after a noun to indicate that the noun is the direct object...  
Ciao


----------



## erick

TimeHP said:
			
		

> In my grammar book the particle O is placed after a noun to indicate that the noun is the direct object...



Time, stai studiando il giapponese?  Bravo ...

It's generally explained that _wa_ (は) is the subject marker and _wo_ (を) the object marker, thus indicating which is subject and which is object.


----------



## TimeHP

> Time, stai studiando il giapponese? Bravo ...


Grazie, anzi Arigatoo! _(Brava_, in my case...)

Ho scoperto che l'hiragana di Wo e O è lo stesso/I've discovered that Wo and O have the same hiragana sign:
を)

Hai, Watashi wa Nihongo o benkyo shiru, honno sukoshi hanasemasu...
Ciao


----------



## kikou

Ciao, TimeHP.

La pronuncia di *wo（を）* e *o（お）* è la stessa.
*（を）*と,*（お）*の発音は、同じです。
*（を）*と,*（お）*のはつ*お*んは、*お*なじです。
*(wo)*to *(o)* no hatsu*o*n wa *o*naji desu.

*Però*
*(を）*と、*（お）*のはつ*を*んは、*を*なじです。  *è la frase( ortografia) sbagliata.*
*(wo)*to *(o)*no hatsu*wo*n wa *wo*naji desu.

Io parlo giapponese.
私は、*日本語を、*話します。
watashi wa nihongo *wo *hanashimasu.
☆“il giapponese” è il complemento (oggetto) diretto del “parlo”

　ciao ciao.


----------



## TimeHP

Grazie mille, Kikou.
Il tuo Italiano è sicuramente migliore del mio Giapponese.




> o (お) is not the same as wo (を)
> but wo often pronounced as o,


 
Può dipendere dalla zona geografica? La mia insegnante è di Kyoto e mi
sembra che pronunci sempre O.

Ciao


----------



## toscairn

In text "o" （お） always appear in anywhere other than particles, and "wo" (を） as particle.
In pronunciation, however, you may choose both ways.
Because, they're regarded as the same phoneme as particle.
As I've written in my previous message, more than half of Japanese pronounce it "o," and it's traditional.
Increasing number of those who prefer the "wo" sound (especially heard among younger generations) is due to the "westernization" of Japanese sound system.
For that reason I assume your teacher would be over forty. It's rather age than geographical reasons. Abito in Kyoto e pronuncio sempre "wo."


----------



## TimeHP

Thank you. Yes, you're right, she is over forty. 
Ciao


----------



## kikou

toscairn said:
			
		

> In pronunciation, however, you may choose both ways.
> Because, they're regarded as the same phoneme as particle.
> As I've written in my previous message, more than half of Japanese pronounce it "o," and it's traditional.
> Increasing number of those who prefer the "wo" sound (especially heard among younger generations) is due to the "westernization" of Japanese sound system.
> For that reason I assume your teacher would be over forty. It's rather age than geographical reasons. Abito in Kyoto e pronuncio sempre "wo."


 
こんにちは、toscairnさん。
質問があります。
当方、埼玉在住の20代ですが、「を」を、「ぅを」等と発音している人、見たことがありません。学校でもそのようには習いませんでしたが。「wo」の「w」は、“前歯で下唇を噛んで・・・”ってやつですか？もしかして。多くの日本人が、普通の「お」と、その「を」を聞き分けられるんでしょうか？私には聞き分けられませんし、そうも思いませんが。（「を」は、日常会話の殆どで省略されている場合が多いですが。）でも、矢張り、若い人達の間では、「ぅを」なんでしょうか？



			
				TimeHP said:
			
		

> Può dipendere dalla zona geografica? La mia insegnante è di Kyoto e mi
> sembra che pronunci sempre O.


 
Ciao TimeHP,  

IO credo che la pronuncia di “wo” sia uguale a quella di “o” in tutto il Giappone. Inoltre non dipende dalla età. C'é semplicemente una differenza ortografica.

Vivo vicino a Tokyo ed ancora non ho 30 anni, ma pronuncio “o” senza dubbio. Perché sono giapponese. 

Ciao.


----------

